
Improve your Vim Skills with KeyCombiner for free - tkainrad
https://keycombiner.com/collecting/collections/public/53
======
tkainrad
Hi HN!

KeyCombiner is a web app to organize, learn, and practice keyboard shortcuts
as well as short text snippets. As of today, it has a public collection of Vim
Shortcuts than can be used for learning and for testing your skills.

You can learn public collections, or better yet, create personal shortcut
collections by importing selected shortcuts from public collections or by
defining your own key combinations.

There are two training modes:

1\. Learn: Expand your shortcut knowledge flashcard-style. You can choose if
KeyCombiner should show you the keys to type along with the description or
configure a delay, giving you some time to think.

2\. Test (your skills): Type shortcuts and text snippets from memory as fast
as possible. KeyCombiner will create statistics, showing you where you make
mistakes and which shortcuts take you longer than others. It uses test results
to calculate a confidence score for each or your key combinations.

It is free to use. This is the first time I publish an app, any and all
feedback would be highly appreciated!

